# Heart-achingly beauiful music



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going to depart from the normal "Recommend me upbeat happy awesome songs" and ask for the exact opposite.
Some songs are so absolutely beautiful that they touch your heart, and have a tendency to break the fragile thing.
What I want are the songs that touch you....that make you pause and feel....that can simultaniously make you wish for death, and thank the world for your life.

Here are some examples of what I'm looking for.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 23, 2010)

Great Song (also it fits this amv quite well)
Beautiful 
Such an under-rated singer/songwrite Matthew Santos is just awesome


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 23, 2010)

Try:

The Notwist - Neon Golden (Down tempo post-hardcore not-quite-shoegaze, drifty and electronic without being dance-y.)



Aimee Mann - Bachelor No. 2 (Thought of her when I saw Imogen Heap, she is totally bittersweet and beautiful, but with a hint more darkness than Imogen Heap, who I personally think is generally not "heart-aching" at all.)



Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase (Down tempo ambient / IDM that the artist says should inspire nostalgia.  Very chill, but complex, and somewhat haunting.  Also my favorite group of all time.  I didn't find any Youtube videos, because it's kind of hard to pick one song, the album is kind of a whole piece to me.)

The National - High Violet  ("Post-punk," I guess, again, very bittersweet.  One of the best albums of the year, very elegant, and dark without being goth or doom or ironic.)



The Editors - An End Has a Start (Same sound as The National, a few years older, a little bolder and brighter, but still heart-aching.)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 23, 2010)

Will post more later.....?

Got another one.


Not really... heart aching... but it did break something inside when I listened to it.


----------



## personager (Oct 23, 2010)

Anne Noise said:
			
		

> Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase (Down tempo ambient / IDM that the artist says should inspire nostalgia.  Very chill, but complex, and somewhat haunting.  Also my favorite group of all time.  I didn't find any Youtube videos, because it's kind of hard to pick one song, the album is kind of a whole piece to me.)



Boards of Canda are amazing. Probably one of the greatest electronic bands/duos out there. But, if you want beautiful music then there's probably no electronic musician out there who does it better than Daedelus. His Musique Concrete works are truly mind blowing. It's hard to narrow it down to just one song to give you an example, but I guess these will have to suffice





If you're interested in this side of his music, then Of Snowdonia  is a really good album to listen to, or maybe even his works with The Long Lost.

Other than that, you always have Chopin, Yasunori Mitsuda, The Seatbelts and the works of other amazing video game composers from amazing video games


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

mayb a little late but this bout' the only songs I know that are good. 

Start Again - Red 

I've listened to it so maany times, maybe 50 or 60 times that now the song is annoying...

and 

Wicked Game - Cover by three days grace

dang this is the best frickin' song I've ever heard...destroys every flyin freakin song I know of in terms of lyrics and vocals. anybody if you read this please I beg ya to give the song a chance cause its real good and sounds a whole lot better than the original by a billion years. Trust me before you die, listen to this song..!!!!!!! its teh bomb! I am not lying! give it a chanceeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BionicC (Oct 28, 2010)

Warpaint - Undertow


Slowdive - Crazy For You


Amesoeurs - Gas in Veins


Amesoeurs - Heurt


M83 - Teen Angst


----------



## Inori (Oct 28, 2010)

Are people fine will music that they (possibly) might not understand? Sorry it has to be a live version, there`s no official PV.






Sorry if they disappoint you, but I love both songs and artists to bits.


----------



## kiba93 (Oct 29, 2010)

One of the most amazing music i ever heard


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 29, 2010)

BionicC and Anne Noise win so far, in my opinion. Great choices, and I personally like most of those bands too.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 29, 2010)

You mean like this?
You know, the only songs I believe are heart-achingly beautiful sound kind of sad. Most of them, anyway.

*Note: Spoiler tags only because. And some of these have spoilers.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 29, 2010)

First song is Instrumental, Second video is Spanish subs, no English subs...


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 29, 2010)

almost everything and anything by explosions in the sky. certain songs from the silent hill soundtracks.




there are some songs of pink floyd that depress me so much. the "shine on you crazy diamond" suite, wish you were here (actually, that whole album is depressing to me), some songs on "the wall", and some others. (99% sure if pink floyd was formed today they would be considered emo ;p their music is too emotional)



for more "heavier" songs, "...and the cat turned to smoke" is one of the saddest songs to me, it has so much emotion put into the actual music and lyrics, and is, to me, my favorite ending to any album ever. the lyrics depress me, too. I think it is one of the most beautiful songs ever made, and the best orchid song.



thought of another one


you can hear how much heart and soul eddie hazel puts into this song here.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

makes me cry almost everytime im listening to it.... in a manly sort of way ofcourse



the clip isnt that good but still the song is so nice, beautifull lyrics






Editting, linked youtube wrong and added a few more songs ;p


----------

